# Our group of research and recovery,guests of Messerschmitt



## FabioRAF (May 5, 2008)

.


----------



## timshatz (May 6, 2008)

Cool stuff Fabio. What's the story? Pics of planes and Guenther Rall.


----------



## FabioRAF (May 6, 2008)

The luftwaffe has always cooperated with us, for the identification of young German pilots, officers participating in the research. So has established a friendly relationship. The Messerschmitt Foundation has given us such hospitality.
Günther Rall is a friend of our president, Mr. Venieri. I think Günther knew of one person pilots Germans who have recovered after 60 years.
He began as a great sympathy...
When we find a pilot, we have cooperation from all embassies.

Ciao 

Fabio


----------



## FabioRAF (May 6, 2008)

Me 109 G10 and Me 262 in Messerschmitt Museum ( EADS - Manching, Germany) and any planes from Red Bull Museum

Ciao 

Fabio


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2008)

great stuff fabio i'm so jealous


----------



## Micdrow (May 6, 2008)

Awsome shots there FabioRAF, many thanks for sharing.


----------



## FabioRAF (May 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, the shots are not mine,	
not was here, but I knew personally the directors of EADS and Messerschmitt... I will go there next year ... I hope to be able to drink a beer with Gunter Rall  90 years are many ...

thanks to you (and our forum) Why we given the opportunity to share these moments. 8) 

I like to share our research, our passion, volunteers for archaeology aeronautics, Romagna Air Finders ( member of Italian Air Force Association)

Ciao

Fabio


----------

